# Links > Tutorials >  Debian σε μία Compact Flash των 128MB ;

## wiresounds

Μπορεί ένα Debian, με τα HostAP, Zebra, κλπ και ίσως ένα Blackbox, χωρίς docs, να χωρέσει σε μία Compact Flash των 128MB ή των 256MB ή και σε μικρότερη αυτών των δύο;

Και πόση RAM θέλει ένα τέτοιο σύστημα ώστε να μην ξεμένει από SWAP ;

----------


## orion

http://unwiredap.sourceforge.net/

edo xorese olokliro distro se ena floppy o filos bakira..

giati to snomparete toso poli to unwired re pedia? einai poli dinato...
eidika i teleutea ekdosi exei pola kaloudia.. kai einai kai "diko mas"


cu

----------


## sdd

Κερδιζει τον λαχνον οποιος φτιαξει ενα ευκολα κατανοητο installation/configuration help, οπως π.χ. αυτο του Gentoo

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-install.xml

Ο χρονος ειναι χρημα (η ξεκουραση, η...) !!! 


Η εναλλακτικα ενα self-configuring distro

Εδω υπαρχουν routers/firewalls που σεταρονται αυτοματα μονοι τους!!! 



Χρησιμοποιει κανεις Gentoo? 
Φαινεται να ειναι το μονο που κανει auto "updates" over the internet, και εχει και πολλα αλλα ενδιαφεροντα
Απο τα διαφορα forums βλεπω οτι πολλοι εχουν εγκαταλειψει τα συνηθη distros για χαρη του

----------


## shevek

xrisimoopio ego gentoo..
opoios allos doulebei me gentoo kai einai syndemenos mporei na balei gia source mirror to ftp://anares.jabarlee.awmn

afto mporei na douleyei kai sthn eggatastasi tou gentoo.

----------


## wiresounds

Τελικά το Debian με τα HostAP, Zebra, κλπ, χωράει σε μία Compact Flash ;

----------


## Hammer_

Σιγουρα χωραει σε μια καρτουλα και μαλιστα των 64ΜΒ θα ελεγα... Σπιτι μου βρισκεται ενας pentium με 52ΜΒ δισκο (ναι, πενηντα δυο!), απο τον οποιο μαλιστα τα 10 ειναι swap. Εχει πανω SuSE, το οποιο εχω πετσοκοψει ως εξης:

Κανεις εγκατασταση σε ενα μεγαλυτερο δισκο, με τα πακετα που χρειαζεσαι
Bootαρεις και απο το εργαλειο της διανομης (yast2 στης περιπτωση μου) ψαχνεις ενα ενα τα πακετα και αφαιρεις οτι δεν χρειαζεσαι. Αν αμφιβαλλεις για κατι, αφαιρεσε το...
Σε οτι εμεινε κανεις εναν ελεγχο αν δουλευουν τα πραματα που θες. Αν λειπει κατι, πας και το προσθετεις.
Μετα πρεπει να αφαιρεσεις το ιδιο το rpm (αν εχει η διανομη σου) με κατι σαν rpm --force --nodeps --erase rpm
Αν εφτασες το μεγεθος που θες, εισαι οκ, αλλιως υπαρχει αλλο ενα "κολπο":
Αν δεν εχεις gcc (λογικο σε συστημα των 64ΜΒ), αφαιρεις ακομα ολα τα lib*.a (ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: ΟΧΙ τα .so!!!)
Ειναι οι στατικες βιβλιοθηκες που θα τις χρειαστεις μονο αν κανεις compile κατι με το -static του gcc.
Αυτα... Μετα αν θες ψαξε και λιγο το δισκο με το χερι, πχ. /usr/share/docs η τα sources του kernel... Ολο και κατι ακομα θα βρεις να σβησεις!

Ελπιζω να βοηθησα!
Για μενα παντως κατι τετοιο δουλεψε, αλλα αν διαλυσει κανεις τη διανομη του, δεν φταιω, οκ??  ::

----------


## Achille

> Τελικά το Debian με τα HostAP, Zebra, κλπ, χωράει σε μία Compact Flash ;


Χωράει, αλλά θέλει δουλειά για να ξηλώσεις τα μη απαραίτητα.
128-256MB Ram φτάνουν για να μην κάνεις swapping σε λογική χρήση (RIP router, firewall. Για OSPF δεν ξέρω ...)

----------


## ratmonkey

Ξέρει κανείς flash to IDE adaptors που θα βρώ;
Επίσης, είναι αξιόπιστη λύση όσον αφορά συμβατότητα με μητρικές;;; 
Πώς δηλώνεις π.χ. στο Bios εναν τέτοιο δίσκο;

----------


## dti

Υπάρχει ομαδική παραγγελία που επανεργοποιήθηκε πρόσφατα.

----------


## wiresounds

> Ξέρει κανείς flash to IDE adaptors που θα βρώ;
> Επίσης, είναι αξιόπιστη λύση όσον αφορά συμβατότητα με μητρικές;;; 
> Πώς δηλώνεις π.χ. στο Bios εναν τέτοιο δίσκο;


Όπως λέει το site από όπου αναφέρεται η σχετική ομαδική, η compact flash δεν είναι hotswapable. Με άλλα λόγια την βάζεις επάνω στον adaptor, ανάβεις μετά το pc και την βλέπει σαν σκληρό δίσκο.

Mικρό δίσκο βέβαια με τα σημερινά standard, αλλά με τεράστια αξιοπιστία γιατί δεν έχει μηχανικά μέρη !  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Τελικά όπως αναφέρω σε άλλο σχετικό thread αγόρασα μια 128MB και κατάφερα να βάλω μια βασική εγκατάσταση του Debian. Το pc έχει 256ΜΒ ram και έτσι δεν έβαλα swap partition.

Τώρα λίγη βοήθεια. Το boot partition το έχω με 5ΜΒ το ελάχιστο συνιστώμενο. Μπορώ να ορίσω με ασφάλεια μικρότερο μέγεθος ; Ποια είναι η εμπειρία σας;

Το / (root) partition το είχα 100ΜΒ, αλλά "χτύπησε" (γέμισε) στην αποσυμπίεση. Για κάτι ψιλά δεν χώρεσαν όλα.

Και για /home partition, τα υπόλοιπα 23ΜΒ. Μήπως είναι πολλά αυτά;

Θα κάνω και άλλο installation με μεγαλύτερο / (root) partition.

Εννοείται ότι αυτός θα είναι ο "δίσκος" μου για το Linux fest. Είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο!

----------


## sdd

> Τελικά το Debian με τα HostAP, Zebra, κλπ, χωράει σε μία Compact Flash ;


Αν ρωτησεις 100 ατομα θα εχεις 101 απαντησεις - εξαρταται απο το τι θεωρει σημαντικο ο καθενας

Παντως, δυο WLAN-specific distros που βασιζονται σε Debian και χωρανε, ειναι το Pebble (NYC Wireless, εχει και NoCatAuth) και ενα αλλο που εχει το PersonalTelco

Υπαρχει και το Wisp-Dist, 16/32 Μb flash, based on LEAF (Debian?)


Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι πολλοι επιμενουν να ασxολουνται με Linux full installs, οταν υπαρχουν τοσα WLAN-specific distros
απο ενα φλοππυ μεχρι οσο θελεις 

Εδω εξελληνισανε το Knoppix, που ειναι no-install, με Kismet και δεκαδες wireless tools πανω στο CD

Κανονικα θα επρεπε οι σχετικοι να ασχολουνται πως θα φτiαξουν στο Knoppix, Gentoo κ.λ.π. τα config scripts για να μπορει να το χρησιμοποιησει και ο καθε ασχετος για WLAN, σε οποιοδηποτε PC, καi οχι πως να φορτωνεις Debian η οτιδηποτε αλλο και να μην ξερεις τι θα σου βγει αν κανει crash το read/write filesystem

----------


## wiresounds

> Κανονικα θα επρεπε οι σχετικοι να ασχολουνται πως θα φτiαξουν στο Knoppix, Gentoo κ.λ.π. τα config scripts για να μπορει να το χρησιμοποιησει και ο καθε ασχετος για WLAN, σε οποιοδηποτε PC, καi οχι πως να φορτωνεις Debian η οτιδηποτε αλλο και να μην ξερεις τι θα σου βγει αν κανει crash το read/write filesystem


Μέχρι οι σχετικοί να κάνουν κάτι, οι άσχετοι πρέπει να βρουν τρόπους να το επιτύχουν και όχι να κάθονται με σταυρωμένα χέρια.

----------


## sdd

Το προβλημα με το Linux, ειναι τι να κανεις οταν κατι παει στραβα - κτυπησει καποιο αρχειο, κ.λ.π.
Μιλαμε για χαος - ειναι αδυνατο να κανεις debugging χωρις εξειδικευμενες γνωσεις

To θεμα ειναι τι θελει να κανει ο καθενας και ποσο καιρο μπορει να σπαταλησει για να το επιτυχει - εγω ισως μπλεξω με το αντικειμενο, αν τρεξει καποιο project που περιμενω συντομα, και μαλιστα σε firmware επιπεδο, αλλιως δεν αγγιζω πραματα που δεν ξερω η δεν εχω καιρο να τα φτιαξω αμα "χαλασουν"
Αλλα επειδη με διαφορα Linux apps μπορεις να κανεις ενδιαφεροντα πραγματα που εχουν σχεση me WLANs, και βλεπω να αυξανει το ενδιαφερον για no-install distros, ελπιζω συντομα να βρω τις λυσεις που θελω χωρις να γινω "ειδικος" στο αντικειμενο

Εχω την εντυπωση οτι θα γλυτωσεις πολυ χρονο και κοπο με αυτο
http://www.nycwireless.net/pebble/

----------


## wiresounds

Με την βοήθεια του JS και κυρίως του Mick Flemm κάναμε εγκατάσταση σε 128MB Compact Flash.

Το pc είχε 256ΜΒ ram και έτσι δεν έβαλα swap στην CF. Την χώρισα σε 5ΜΒ για /boot και τα υπόλοιπα / ένα partition.

Έκανα την βασική εγκατάσταση και bootαρα το σύστημα. Μετά ο Mick ήρθε και έκανε την εγκατάσταση των πακέτων που είχε ετοιμάσει ο Achille. Υπήρχαν αρκετοί περιορισμοί λόγω μεγέθους. Έτσι δεν βάλαμε C++ για compile. Τα πακέτα τα έβαζε από CD. Για να χωρέσει ο νέος kernel στα 5MB, έσβησε εν ψυχρώ τον παλαιότερο και με dpkg … έβαλε το πακέτο του νέου πυρήνα.

Στο μεγάλο partition ήταν πιο εύκολα τα πράγματα. Μετά την βασική εγκατάσταση είχα περίπου 18ΜΒ ελεύθερα. Έτσι βάλαμε τα νέα HostAP, wireless tools, PCMCIA extensions, zebra, traffic shaping.

Έχουν περισσέψει τώρα περίπου 5MB στα οποία ίσως βάλω DNS και DHCP servers.

Σε μία 256άρα CF θα χωρούσαν τα 75ΜΒ της C++ και των libraries της και θα μπορούσε να γίνει και compile. Πάντως τελικά χώρεσε σε μια 128άρα.
 :: 

ΥΓ. Μιας και απαντήθηκε το ερώτημα τελικά, στέλνω το thread στα tutorials για να υπάρχει σαν reference.

----------


## Lewis

> Το προβλημα με το Linux, ειναι τι να κανεις οταν κατι παει στραβα - κτυπησει καποιο αρχειο, κ.λ.π.
> Μιλαμε για χαος - ειναι αδυνατο να κανεις debugging χωρις εξειδικευμενες γνωσεις
> 
> Εχω την εντυπωση οτι θα γλυτωσεις πολυ χρονο και κοπο με αυτο
> http://www.nycwireless.net/pebble/


Το pebble είναι εξαιρετικό...
παίζει και σε 64άρι cf, και το κυριότερο είναι πως το κάνει mount read-only. Σε συνδυασμό με το ext-3, μάλλον επιζεί πυρηνικής καταστροφής..

έχει τον mad-wifi (atheros) μέσα, hostap, έχει perl, zebra, και το έκανα να παίξει ακόμα και εκείνα τα isa swap box (τα θυμάστε??).

Α, έχει και NoCat !

----------


## trendy

Θέλω να μεταφέρω το περιεχόμενο του σκληρού δίσκου του router σε compact flash. Έχω ένα dual cf-to-ide adaptor και μία flash 2GB. Ο χώρος που καταλαμβάνει στο δίσκο είναι περίπου 1,4GB. Έχω κλείσει τα logs και το mrtg για να περιορίσω τις εγγραφές στο ελάχιστο. 
Οι απορίες μου είναι: 
Τι fs να χρησιμοποιήσω;[/*:m:b4887]Να αφήσω το δίσκο πάνω για να κρατάει το /var ή θα μπορώ να το βάλω σε άλλο pc και να το κάνει mount με nfs;[/*:m:b4887]Με ποιο τρόπο μπορώ να στείλω τα logs σε ένα syslog server που έχω; Στο syslog.conf έχω βάλει σε comments τις διάφορες κατηγορίες και έχω ανοίξει μόνο τη γραμμή 


```
*.*       @syslog.trendy.awmn
```

αλλά δε φτάνει κάτι εκεί.[/*:m:b4887]

----------


## jabarlee

Δες λίγο αυτό




> 8. Remote Logging ......................................................
> 
> Now we're going to setup remote logging, this involved 2 steps. We need to setup the machines that are going to be sending log information to our server, we do this by setting the following in every "client" machines' /etc/syslogd.conf.
> 
> *.* @logserverip
> 
> Of course change "logserverip" with your log servers' IP address. If necessarcy, allow UDP traffic on port 514 (we didn't cover clinet side firewalls).
> 
> Now we have to configure our server to accept those connections on port 514, so we do that by editing /etc/rc2.d/S10syslogd and we change the SYSLOGD="" line to the following:
> ...

----------


## trendy

Δηλαδή θέλει ip και όχι domain name;

----------


## jabarlee

θα σε γελάσω, αλλά μια δοκιμή θα σε πείσει  ::  δες λίγο και το firewall και αν βρεις άκρη, κάνε ένα post ... Εγώ τουλάχιστον θέλω να κάνω κάτι ανάλογο

----------


## trendy

Το έχω κάνει ήδη και δουλεύει με το zyxel adsl modem router μου. Στο μεν zyxel δηλώνω το syslog server και του βάζω και την παράμετρο local7 για να πηγαίνουν μαρκαρισμένα εκεί τα πακέτα.
Στο syslog server έχω ανοίξει την udp/514, έχω προσθέσει τις γραμμές


```
local7.*                                        /var/log/zyxel
:zyxel.trendy.awmn, isequal,"zyxel"             /var/log/zyxel
```

για να το πιάνει και τέλος τρέχω τον syslog server με "-r" παράμετρο.
Στο ταρατσοpc τρέχω την παράμετρο


```
*.*       @syslog.trendy.awmn
```

όπως ανέφερα και παραπάνω. Στο syslog server μου έρχονται μόνο από το zyxel. Θα το δοκιμάσω με ip τώρα που το είπες.

----------

